# Human multivitamins used for mice



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Would it be okay to supplement a mouses diet every couple days with ground up multivitamin for humans? For awhile I have been feeding ground up oats, flax seed, and the multivitamin on top of their other food which is usually dog food, or a store bought mix. They seem to enjoy it and I've read a few articles regarding mice and some vitamins stating for a fact they increase the mouses quality of life.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Rather than that, which might mean overdosing them, mix a little bit of cereal for humans, like cornflakes, in with their food. Our breakfast cereals are fortified with vits, but mice can't eat so much of it they OD.


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

You're right I could do that. In fact, after I run out of this mix I've already got I will get some cereal for them. They really enjoy the mix and seem more active after eating it. Thanks!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

PS Also, should have said before, just be careful of giving them cereal with too much sugar - try cornflakes and bran flakes, just a small amount added to their regular mix.


----------



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Loganberry said:


> PS Also, should have said before, just be careful of giving them cereal with too much sugar - try cornflakes and bran flakes, just a small amount added to their regular mix.


I already made plans to use sugarless cereal


----------

